# Cube comme serveur de fichiers SILENCIEUX ?



## nurbo (21 Septembre 2010)

Je travaille souvent chez moi (programmation sur smartphones)

Je suis en ce moment en train de rechercher une solution de serveur de fichier silencieux, qui resterait allumé 24h/24, dans mon bureau.

Le silence est donc un argument très important.

Les services qu'il hébergerait seraient:
- serveur de fichiers
- serveur SVN
- peut-être un serveur apache (pour développer des scripts PHP)

L'espace disque n'est pas réellement un soucis, les volumes de données sont relativement faibles; j'ai d'autre part un disque externe USB 500Go qui servirait pour le backup de ce serveur, une fois par jour, automatiquement.

J'ai un disque 3,5" IDE de 500Go, s'adapterait-t-il dans la bête?

Concernant son silence d'utilisation, est-il réellement silencieux, bien que j'imagine que le disque dur doive quand même faire un minimum de bruit?

J'utilise actuellement un vieux PC sous Linux pour s'acquitter de cette tâche mais dont le ventilateur me rend chèvre à la longue. J'ai besoin de silence, pour mon confort personnel au travail (et pour la paix de mon ménage).

Pensez-vous que le cube serait un bon choix pour cette utilisation? J'ai bien pensé à la Time Capsule, mais elle ne fait pas serveur SVN ou Apache. D'autre part, j'envisage de commencer une collection de Macs "emblématiques" et le Cube en est un, assurément. Allier l'utile à l'agréable serait pas mal... 

On peut trouver ds 450MHz à moins de 100euros assez facilement, et j'ai des vieilles bartes de RAM PC100 qui ne demandent qu'à sauter dedans.

Fausse bonne idée ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble que le cube est bridé à 128Gb de hdd maxi, et 1.5gb de ram.

Par contre si tu change la carte processeur, la tu pourra mettre ton hdd de 500gb, et 450mhz c'est lent :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour un serveur de fichier, est-ce gênant de n'avoir que 450Mhz? 

Ce serait un Pentium je dirais oui, mais bon c'est quand même un G4.


----------



## garnus (26 Septembre 2010)

Concernant la limitation à 128go il existe un driver payant qui permet de la contourner sous osX
http://www.speedtools.com/ATA6.html

Juste pour info

Sinon pour faire un serveur de fichier avec un g4 j'ai personnellement récupéré un powermac g4 gigabit ethernet 400mhz sur lequel j'ai installé un proc dual 450mhz (acheté sur le net), 1go de mémoire, une carte ultra-ata pci, une carte firewire/usb 2 (récupérée du monde pc) et le tout fonctionne bien. J'ai également remplacé le ventilo principal par un plus silencieux. Sans arriver au confort sonore du cube cela est très confortable. De plus, le powermac a de la place pour accueillir 4 hdd facilement.


----------

